# Sony 4K



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

I seem to have a lot of issues with this Television. When on netflix or one of the alternative channels I go back to cable and get a blue screen. I cannot back to normal without doing a warm reboot.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

How is it connected to the sources?


Direct using different inputs?

Through a AVR?

HDMI only?


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

through HDMI. There is a receiver but the Sony turns that on or off.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Not really what I wanted to know but:

1. If you have multiple HDMI cables to the TV, and are changing the inputs, that is one thing.

2. If you have multiple HDMI cables running to the AVR with a single HDMI going to the TV, that's a different matter. 

Which is it?


----------

